# Snowwolf by Isk Coming End of April



## Gizmo (16/4/15)

Size：100*52*25mm

Input voltage：6.0-8.4V

Output voltage：0.6V-7V

Output wattage：5W-200W

Temperature range：100℃-300℃

Atomizer resistance：0.04Ω-2.5Ω

Heating coil material：common coil and pure nickel coil

Quiescent current：less than 200uA

Maximum current：35A


Feature: It is a temperature control box mod, adjust Kanthal wire temperature when vaping

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/15)

"you should be very lucky to see this box mod"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BigAnt (16/4/15)

WoW a 200 "words" box mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dirge (16/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> Size：100*52*25mm
> 
> Input voltage：6.0-8.4V
> 
> ...




Nice, ballpark pricing on these available?


----------



## Gizmo (16/4/15)

Around R1600-1700


----------



## Dirge (17/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> Around R1600-1700



Thanks, seems like good pricing for what it can do


----------



## andro (17/4/15)

Feature: It is a temperature control box mod, adjust Kanthal wire temperature when vaping[/QUOTE]
is this correct or a typo @Gizmo?


----------



## andro (17/4/15)

Does anybody know if was an error on the first post or this thing really does temperature control with kanthal? If it does can be really interesting .


----------



## BigAnt (27/4/15)

Here are Quotes from another forum

_"According to a vendor selling the SnowWolf, it's being manufactured by Greenleaf (aka P4Y/Sigelei), but they're keeping mum about it...I guess it makes sense, given Asmodus are handling the distribution. But, why keep it secret? Why not brand it under the Sigelei name, which has a huge following...Somewhat disconcerting."
_
Reply

_"Test running the new chip to the gullible/impatient masses under a different guise to ensure it works & doesn't go up in smoke. Sigelei/P4Y don't want to tarnish their somewhat respectable brand ala Cloupor. Once they know its stable they'll release it under their name."_

@Gizmo do you have an ETA on these? Cant wait to get the testing started


----------



## BigAnt (1/5/15)

@Gizmo do you have a ETA the end of April has passed


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/5/15)

BigAnt said:


> @Gizmo do you have a ETA the end of April has passed


I think they arrived at Customs today I have an email from DHL which I only saw this evening. @Gizmo can confirm if it's these though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigAnt (1/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I think they arrived at Customs today I have an email from DHL which I only saw this evening. @Gizmo can confirm if it's these though


Thank you..... holding thumbs


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/5/15)

Ok just checked it's not these unfortunately  will let you know soon as they here


----------



## Ashley A (1/5/15)

Might as well get it now under this name as the price will rocket once the Sigelei name goes on


----------



## andro (2/5/15)

@Gizmo , @Stroodlepuff im interested on this and i asked it before ( but nobody replied ), is the kanthal adjusting temperature a typo or is what this box is capable off?


----------



## BigAnt (2/5/15)

andro said:


> @Gizmo , @Stroodlepuff im interested on this and i asked it before ( but nobody replied ), is the kanthal adjusting temperature a typo or is what this box is capable off?


@andro I am almost 100% that it is a typo. 
Temp control will only work with nickel. 
You know the Chinese "translation" might be referring to prevention of dry hit even with kanthal.


----------



## andro (2/5/15)

BigAnt said:


> @andro I am almost 100% that it is a typo.
> Temp control will only work with nickel.
> You know the Chinese "translation" might be referring to prevention of dry hit even with kanthal.


Thanks . I thougth so myself . I just dont understand why been ignored by the vendor as i ve been a customer since 2 years ago... And im interested in this mod .


----------



## Gizmo (2/5/15)

Sorry Andro, I only saw this now. Anyway, as far as I know it has kanthal control as well. I will let you know as soon as they arrive should be next week sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (2/5/15)

Gizmo said:


> Sorry Andro, I only saw this now. Anyway, as far as I know it has kanthal control as well. I will let you know as soon as they arrive should be next week sometime.


Thanks @Gizmo . It sound really interesting


----------



## Gizmo (2/5/15)

I agree   Super excited by this. It will also be more affordable then SX Mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (2/5/15)

The look as well.


----------



## BigAnt (7/5/15)

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff any update on this


----------



## Gizmo (11/5/15)

Delay on this item.. Looks like end of this month hopefully in time for VapeCon


----------



## Morne (16/5/15)

Any news on this? I'm keen to get one!!


----------



## Morne (20/5/15)

@Gizmo Any updates on this?


----------



## Gizmo (20/5/15)

Apparently my supplier is getting next week. We had constant delays on this .

Will update this thread as soon as I have certain information..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (7/6/15)

@Gizmo 
Is this gonna come in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/6/15)

Yeah please any news man, got my cash ready and waiting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prian (22/6/15)

@Gizmo any new on when this monster will be available to us i am interested in one


----------



## WHITELABEL (22/6/15)

Prian said:


> @Gizmo any new on when this monster will be available to us i am interested in one


Over a month and no response. Don't think this is happening...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Prian (22/6/15)

noooooooooooooooooooo dnt say that @Gambit


----------



## Prian (22/6/15)

Guess no can keep us in the loop of this think i have to import my own


----------



## WHITELABEL (22/6/15)

Prian said:


> Guess no can keep us in the loop of this think i have to import my own


Agreed. It would be nice to know at least. @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/6/15)

Still awaiting feedback from the supplier, they are still on pre-order from our side. As soon as we know anything further we will update here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## whatalotigot (24/6/15)

Saw the review of this and it looks BLERRIE nice. Only issue for me is, 

over 150w it changes to a pulse fire.. Which is kinda bull!!! I would think to be safe with batteries at that power level.. Its basically a true 150w device.. 

Overall this might be my next buy. Looks sleek as hell.. Love it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

